
Want Your Service Integrated With TweetDeck? It’ll Cost You A Cool $50,000 - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/01/want-your-service-integrated-with-tweetdeck-itll-cost-you-a-cool-50000/
======
Tichy
I take it there are no open source twitter desktop clients yet? Or ones that
support 3rd party plugins?

~~~
RossM
There's plenty of open-source ones, Witty
(<http://code.google.com/p/wittytwitter/>) for example, its just that
TweetDeck is continously marketed as "the popular client".

